
Bezos wants floating colonies in space with weather like Maui all year long - SirLJ
https://www.businessinsider.com/jeff-bezos-proposes-floating-colonies-with-weather-as-good-as-maui-2019-5
======
gehwartzen
These crazy artist renderings allways get me; wooden barns and acres of single
row farming??? Real estate in space isn’t going to be Kansas...everything
needs to be super-optimized for size and efficiency (think multi stack
vertical hydroponic gardens not some space farmer pulling the John Deer out of
the shed)

------
olliej
This sounds like the major plot in WALL.E

------
bengerbil
That sounds terrible. Weather keeps things exciting. On the other hand, all my
concerns about self-serving cars in Canadian winters would go away.

------
true_tuna
Kinda buried the lede there “O'Neill colonies would have to be constructed by
future generations, as the technology does not exist.”

~~~
_iyig
Of that nonexistent technology, I’d be less concerned about orbital
construction methods and more concerned about sustainment of a closed-loop
ecosystem. The closest anyone’s come to running a human-scale test is
Biosphere 2, which didn’t go too well:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biosphere_2](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biosphere_2)

~~~
freeone3000
I wasn't able to get how it went badly from that article. It seems like there
were some management concerns, some factionalization (that didn't turn into
anything worse?), and the entire thing looked like a boondoggle, but the major
problems seemed to be they got some of the numbers wrong and had to hot-patch
it? The takeaway I get from there is that it's theoretically possible, results
are promising, but we don't yet have full formulae.

~~~
_iyig
Mainly I was thinking of the second mission, when former crew members
vandalized the facility and Steve Bannon (yes, that Steve Bannon) was brought
in by the owner to get costs under control. Strange story:

[https://www.wired.com/2016/12/trumps-chief-strategist-ran-
ma...](https://www.wired.com/2016/12/trumps-chief-strategist-ran-massive-
climate-experiment/)

That said, I agree that the results showed potential. I’d love to see a Jeff
Bezos or Elon Musk give this idea another shot.

------
ElijahLynn
Has it been concluded that the _sole_ reason bodies age faster is because of
lack of real gravity? Any other possibilities?

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
Aren’t they exposed to higher radiation?

------
freeone3000
So do I. What's stopping him?

~~~
ElijahLynn
People in space age faster, something happens to bodies differently there.
That needs to be resolved.

------
hsnewman
1 trillion people living there. Right.

------
agumonkey
solar power in space might be nice, a solar powered bubble could be fun

